# GLIOBLASTOMA TERMINAL IN OHIO NEED HELP ASAP



## LiveRight (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello all, I am doing all I can to help my uncle who just began Chemo/Radiation. His doctor recommended cannabis, and the research i've done says he's stands a much better chance of surviving if he uses oil in combination with the radiation. We need to find a source ASAP for this to be beneficial. I'm looking for advice and contacts who may be able to help. I'm willing to travel or do what it takes to help save him, but we have no local resources. Please send me a PM with any advice. Thank you all and much love!


----------



## gb123 (Mar 8, 2016)

This girl was told there was noting left.... a few years ago now.
Watch this video. Check out what she did, how much she used and how she used it.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 28, 2020)

My niece was diagnosed with GBM 10 years ago although they chose not to do chemo/radiation until a couple of years ago. Her tumor is the size of a candy bar and is severely entangled in her optic nerve. Well, the chemo or radiation split the tumor in two, the worse case scenario according to her oncologist. 

With that said, I have been growing and making her RSO. Ironically, I can grow or buy cannabis in California but not high proof everclear so I have to schlug cases of it back with me each time I visit her in Oregon. 

Its not hard to make its just a great way to take a lot of material, soak it in ethanol, strain it, and boil it all down.

I made other products like coated sugar but she really just prefers flowers and RSO. She consumes cannabis constantly.

I'm not sure how sure your uncle's situation is it where you live but I'm happy to try and answer questions. 

My niece's preference is for pain relieving indicas


----------



## LiveRight (Feb 28, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> My niece was diagnosed with GBM 10 years ago although they chose not to do chemo/radiation until a couple of years ago. Her tumor is the size of a candy bar and is severely entangled in her optic nerve. Well, the chemo or radiation split the tumor in two, the worse case scenario according to her oncologist.
> 
> With that said, I have been growing and making her RSO. Ironically, I can grow or buy cannabis in California but not high proof everclear so I have to schlug cases of it back with me each time I visit her in Oregon.
> 
> ...


Oh wow. First off thanks, this kinda took me by surprise because this was something I posted back in 2016. Unfortunately my uncle passed within 6-8 months after i posted this. I advocated as much as could for him to seek this treatment. At the time i wasn't growing, this is one off my motivations since to always have the ability to make RSO if the need should arise again, as im sure it will unfortunately given the stats. There was some internal family politics involved of course, i mean at the time i was more than willing to risk it all to bring some medicine back for him, but i didnt have the cash to sponsor such a trip, and many weren't sold on the idea of trusting the stoner of the family with that kind of cash and/or criminal risk, nor were they really sold on the FACT this was legitimate medicine, even though i had stacks of scientific studies showing the survival rates increased dramatically when traditional treatments were used in combination with high levels of cannabinoids. Ed was a really good dude, I miss him. I hope it turns out right for your niece sincerely, kids gettings cancer is one of the most fucked things in this world. If words would change anything I'd say more.

Now just to clarify and explain how this happened to come back up. I was reading through some thread, you made a comment about having some g13 beans. Its one of my goals in life, like literal bucket list shit, is to really run down g13. Where Im from in southern ohio i grew up with a shit ton of lemon g and g berry. But also on occasion some other more pure g13 would come around, and bottom line i love it all, and i miss it. I know lemon g is getting around now, actually just picked up a pack of Bohdi lemon wookie v2. I wanna get his lemon g x g13hash also at some point, but had to make the tough call and go with the wookie cross. Anyway, what you said about doing this big open pollination was just right up my alley, and i was trying to send you a PM, but for the life of me I could not figure out what button to push, so i was pushing them all, and i think i followed you, which probably alerted you, you're like wtf, and you see my old post, and here we are.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 29, 2020)

LiveRight said:


> Oh wow. First off thanks, this kinda took me by surprise because this was something I posted back in 2016. Unfortunately my uncle passed within 6-8 months after i posted this. I advocated as much as could for him to seek this treatment. At the time i wasn't growing, this is one off my motivations since to always have the ability to make RSO if the need should arise again, as im sure it will unfortunately given the stats. There was some internal family politics involved of course, i mean at the time i was more than willing to risk it all to bring some medicine back for him, but i didnt have the cash to sponsor such a trip, and many weren't sold on the idea of trusting the stoner of the family with that kind of cash and/or criminal risk, nor were they really sold on the FACT this was legitimate medicine, even though i had stacks of scientific studies showing the survival rates increased dramatically when traditional treatments were used in combination with high levels of cannabinoids. Ed was a really good dude, I miss him. I hope it turns out right for your niece sincerely, kids gettings cancer is one of the most fucked things in this world. If words would change anything I'd say more.
> 
> Now just to clarify and explain how this happened to come back up. I was reading through some thread, you made a comment about having some g13 beans. Its one of my goals in life, like literal bucket list shit, is to really run down g13. Where Im from in southern ohio i grew up with a shit ton of lemon g and g berry. But also on occasion some other more pure g13 would come around, and bottom line i love it all, and i miss it. I know lemon g is getting around now, actually just picked up a pack of Bohdi lemon wookie v2. I wanna get his lemon g x g13hash also at some point, but had to make the tough call and go with the wookie cross. Anyway, what you said about doing this big open pollination was just right up my alley, and i was trying to send you a PM, but for the life of me I could not figure out what button to push, so i was pushing them all, and i think i followed you, which probably alerted you, you're like wtf, and you see my old post, and here we are.


First off, my sincere condolences on the loss of your uncle. GBM is insidious and nasty. Your comment about if words could change anything... I would write a manifesto.

I'll send a pm about my last open pollination project. I would be happy to get you some.


----------

